# Crops, capris, gauchos....



## Kimberleigh (Apr 18, 2006)

Love 'em? 
Hate 'em? 
What kind of shoes do you wear with them? 
What's the most flattering length?


I can't even try a pair on. The whole high waters thing just gets to me. If I'm going to buy pants, I want them to go to the floor, or close. Everywhere I look mid-calf pants. 
So, what do you think? 
Am I the only woman on the planet without a pair of capris?


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

ADORE THEM. Not the loose skirt-like gauchos, though. ick.

I work in an office, but I have to walk to it in the summer. The first few years, I remember wanting to cry b/c it'd be 80-something with high humidity and I'd be in office attire, dressy-ish shoes, carrying my lunch and work materials in a big bag, etc. etc. all the way in.

Then I got smart, bought cute but neat capris and whatnot and never once looked back. You can dress them up or down. Take a look at the LLBEan/LandsEnd catalogs for ideas (in your size or not). 

I tend to wear mine with my leather mules (shout out to Target!) but now I have cute pink skechers (http://www.zappos.com/n/p?dp=7412217) so sometimes I do that to be more sporty. 

I don't do shorts in public and couldn't do them at work whether I wanted to or not, and capris let the air circulate all over my bits all summer long.


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 18, 2006)

I live in the gauchos. I used to think they were the most horrid things on earth, but now I've changed my mind. It's the closest I've come to being naked in the middle of the day. Very breezy. I'm short so when I go to buy capris they turn out like pants, but the gauchos for some reason fit just right. I always wear flats with them because I think if you wear heels with them you look like you're trying to hard. The great thing about them is you can dress them up or you can throw on a tshirt and flip flops and be on your way.


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 18, 2006)

You're NOT the only woman who doesn't own any of these, Kimberleigh! It's not that I don't like them on other women-in fact, I think they look sharper on large women than on thinner ones. I have some plus and SS relatives who live in the things and they always look great. 

But, not only are they not my style, I can't wear anything like this with my legs-the stuff I've already mentioned too many times on these boards..... (LE, sensitive skin, etc.) So it's still strictly dresses and jumpers for this girl. My goodness gracious, what a boring old thing I am, lol....


----------



## moonvine (Apr 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> I work in an office, but I have to walk to it in the summer. The first few years, I remember wanting to cry b/c it'd be 80-something with high humidity and I'd be in office attire, dressy-ish shoes, carrying my lunch and work materials in a big bag, etc. etc. all the way in.



It is 102 today and only April! I wish it were 80-something in the summer!

We don't have to wear pantyhose anymore like we did the first 6 years I worked here though.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 18, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Love 'em?
> Hate 'em?
> What kind of shoes do you wear with them?
> What's the most flattering length?
> ...



Don't have any, can't stand them.

If I'm going to wear shorts, I wear shorts. If I'm going to wear pants, I wear pants. Not some bizarre in between thing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't wear them because of my cankles, I don't need the added spectacle when I'm just out and about trying to do my thing. I don't really WANT to wear them either, I've never been a shorts girl. I don't honestly get the shorts thing. My legs don't sweat, I find no issue with wearing long pants all year long - so I don't have any need to vent my calves. *shrug*

The only reason I'd even WANT to wear them is that they're all that you can get most summers, so it's VERY frustrating. 

I did just buy a cute pair with a very LOUD print on them that I'll probably only wear to events (Vegas, NAAFA, dances, etc)... but that's about it for me. 

AM


----------



## moonvine (Apr 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't wear them because of my cankles, I don't need the added spectacle when I'm just out and about trying to do my thing. I don't really WANT to wear them either, I've never been a shorts girl. I don't honestly get the shorts thing. My legs don't sweat, I find no issue with wearing long pants all year long - so I don't have any need to vent my calves. *shrug*
> 
> The only reason I'd even WANT to wear them is that they're all that you can get most summers, so it's VERY frustrating.
> 
> ...




I live in shorts in the summer. Unless I'm going to the lake, in which case I live in a bathing suit.

When it is over 100 degrees for 30+ consecutive days, my legs sweat. Along with the rest of me. Cutting all my hair off starts to look very attractive.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 18, 2006)

I dont like any of them! Ugh! I am short so crops and capris make me soooo much shorter looking. I also must say gouchos are just such a trend thing, they're a tad weird looking. The only people I see wearing them where is doesn't look odd is the campus dance team lol

I'm not a trendy person. I like classice and casual


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 18, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Love 'em?
> Hate 'em?
> What kind of shoes do you wear with them?
> What's the most flattering length?
> ...



Judging by sales, I sell alot of capris and peddalpushers in the summer. I love them - they are cool, comfy and not as short as shorts - which works better for me. I'm just not shorts girl. I wear capris instead any day.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 18, 2006)

I think they look lovely - very cute and summery!

But at the same time they're just not for me, I cant seem to pull the look off but I wish I was one of you girls who can...

Love to All
Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

moonvine said:


> It is 102 today and only April! I wish it were 80-something in the summer!
> 
> We don't have to wear pantyhose anymore like we did the first 6 years I worked here though.


well, yes, I hear you and we're not TX, but I mean--8 am and 80 degrees. That's shitty. It's no fun having to walk to work. It's only 20-25 minutes but I find that's precisely the amt. of time it takes me to get saturated with sweat!


----------



## moonvine (Apr 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> well, yes, I hear you and we're not TX, but I mean--8 am and 80 degrees. That's shitty. It's no fun having to walk to work. It's only 20-25 minutes but I find that's precisely the amt. of time it takes me to get saturated with sweat!




Yes, I would imagine it is no fun having to walk to work. I'm sorry that you have to do that.

Are you limited to jobs within walking distance? That would be rough!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2006)

When I was 13-14, mom bought me three pair of gauchos, without consulting me first (the nerve!  ) Being of the school of thought that once you buy something you MUST get as much use out of it as possible, she insisted that I wear them. I despised them....felt so completely ridiculous in them...and now I have a mental block against them. I can't even consider trying any on. 

I learned to love capris a couple of summers ago, but my beef with them and crops is that during the summer months, it seems like that's *all* I can find that's cute. I'd like some long summer pants, but I think they hide them from me when they see me coming.


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Yes, I would imagine it is no fun having to walk to work. I'm sorry that you have to do that.
> 
> Are you limited to jobs within walking distance? That would be rough!


I live just under a mile from my office, so the bus, while cool, is full of people and takes as much time, plus you still have to walk some of it. I'm too cheap to pay $1.30 for a 25 min. walk even in the heat. In other weather,it's nice, but that damned summer heat! Oh, the humanity!


----------



## RedHead (Apr 18, 2006)

I love capri's; I don't particularly like gaucho's; but that is definitely because of trauma inflicted by an over enthusiastic mother who saw a sale and I got a pair in every color...yes; every color.

But I stay away from prints on the capris; and I will dress them up or down with shoes or tops.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> I live just under a mile from my office, so the bus, while cool, is full of people and takes as much time, plus you still have to walk some of it. I'm too cheap to pay $1.30 for a 25 min. walk even in the heat. In other weather,it's nice, but that damned summer heat! Oh, the humanity!



If faced with a choice between the bus and walking, I'd probably choose walking too.


----------



## herin (Apr 18, 2006)

I love capris. Gouchos look weird on me.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 18, 2006)

I personally LOVE capris and gauchos, and both are hot styles for summer.

Don't do shorts, I prefer the look of a longer pant, but love to vent the feet and ankles every now and again..and I love the gauchos because they tend to be wider legged, and with my enormous thighs, it's night to have something NOT cling to them!

My 11 yr old girl LOVES the gauchos and capris...it's all she wears...

AM...where did you buy the "loud print" pants??

Hugs,


----------



## Ash (Apr 18, 2006)

I feel like Humpty Dumpty in capris, for some reason. And I think some women can pull off gauchos, while others look plain ridiculous in them. I haven't tried any on, so I don't know into which category I'd fit. 

Like AM said, I find no reason to wear anything but long pants in the summer. I don't like the look of shorts on most women (except at the beach), so I don't go there.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> AM...where did you buy the "loud print" pants??
> 
> Hugs,



I picked them up on ebay about... hmm, 5 months ago? Haven't actually put them on yet, but I think they'll be fine from the looks of them.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 19, 2006)

I hated capris at first. Gauchos... uh, still can't stand them. I do have a pair of capris though, and while I don't wear them out (I'm with AnnMarie on the ankle thing), they are life savers in the summer. I work at home, don't have A/C, and my office is upstairs. The afternoon sun blisters me through the window. Sitting in a hot room for an extended period of time = leg sweat, though I don't really get it otherwise. The pair of capris I have are way too big for me (nowhere near gauchos though) and are a loose knit, which makes them really comfy.

They look pretty godawful on me, though I think most plus sized ladies look lovely in them. But when I'm wearing them, the rest of me looks pretty awful too so who cares! Comfort first, and thank goodness for the plastic pool in the yard. 

Otherwise, give me a broomstick skirt and a halter any day.


----------



## Donna (Apr 19, 2006)

I like capris, even though they tend to make me look shorter than I already am. Shorts (on me) tend to ride up when I sit down, and on a 100 degree summer day, bare skin on hot leather seats is very uncomfortable. My capris look more like cropped pants (most of mine fall about 2-4 inches from my ankles) since my legs are so short.

Cropped pants are nice when I can find them because they are pants I don't have to have altered, the length hits me right at or below the ankle. I stear clear of gauchos, though. Horrid experience when I was 13, one of my earliest fashion faux pas.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 19, 2006)

It seems a lot of us have a bad gauchos story....lol. I saw them prominently displayed in a JMS catalogue I just got.

And as far as I can tell, capris/crops are pretty popular. _<sigh>_
I just wish I could find a pair that I thought were going to look okay on me...they all seem so dorky on the hanger (no offense ladies) and I HATE to try on clothes in stores.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 19, 2006)

I just bought a pair of gauchos. I thought they were cute. Plus they were on sale so that made them even cuter. However, I don't know what is the right type of shoe to wear with them. I've seen woman wearing sexy up-to-the-knee-boots with them which I thought was hot. But I have a hard time with boots because my calves are so big. Besides, boot season is over anyway. 

Any suggestions as to what shoes would look good with gauchos?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just bought a pair of gauchos. I thought they were cute. Plus they were on sale so that made them even cuter. However, I don't know what is the right type of shoe to wear with them. I've seen woman wearing sexy up-to-the-knee-boots with them which I thought was hot. But I have a hard time with boots because my calves are so big. Besides, boot season is over anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what shoes would look good with gauchos?



You have a lot of possibilities here - all depending on what type of look you're going for, whether the outfit is dressed up or dressed down, and whether or not you need (or want) to elongate your leg. 

A wedge or platform works well with gauchos, and an openwork shoe can help elongate your leg. Flats and/or novelty shoes like the blue one shown will work well in an office atmosphere, but usually go best with a dressier look. Take caution, because flats with gauchos can make your legs look 'stubby'. Lace-up varieties are great, because it can add interest and keep you from looking chopped-off at the knee. Peep toe heels are fun if you can wear a high enough heel, and great for a dressier, evening look.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 19, 2006)

I love capri pants. I am 5'11 and finding pants off the rack in a regular plus sized store tends to be hard for them to be the proper length for me. So most of my pants are about 2 inches too short anyways. Capris are awesome for me just cuz i'm so tall. I seriously need to buy some more. the current ones i have dont have pockets and drive me batty 

Gauchos.. not me.. i have never liked them.. I like more form fitted pants. I have skinny legs for an ssbbw and they just blow my size up too much..


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> You have a lot of possibilities here - all depending on what type of look you're going for, whether the outfit is dressed up or dressed down, and whether or not you need (or want) to elongate your leg.
> 
> A wedge or platform works well with gauchos, and an openwork shoe can help elongate your leg. Flats and/or novelty shoes like the blue one shown will work well in an office atmosphere, but usually go best with a dressier look. Take caution, because flats with gauchos can make your legs look 'stubby'. Lace-up varieties are great, because it can add interest and keep you from looking chopped-off at the knee. Peep toe heels are fun if you can wear a high enough heel, and great for a dressier, evening look.




I like them all, Samantha! Woohoo an excuse to go shoe shopping!

Thanks


----------



## rainyday (Apr 20, 2006)

I love capris and crop pants, but unfortunately they just look dorky on me. I see a lot of fat women wearing them though and on others they look so cute. 

I used to love gauchos (yes, I'm admitting it) just because they were comfortable to wear. Back at the end of the eighties/early 90's when they were almost out already I bought the *best* pair in Hamburg of all places. They're made in a fabulous-quality, flowy black rayon kind of fabric and almost look like a skirt but not quite. They're actually very dressy and I loved them! Still have them somewhere. I just need gauchos to be back in fashion AND for me to be a size 28, both at the same time. I think I'll have to wait for the next time they're in style--not going to happen this round.


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm convinced they look less dorky on us than we think. 

A suggestion: take a friend shopping with you and be willing to try on things you normally wouldn't pick for yourself (and try to have appropriate shoes with you, for a whole 'look.') 

When I've done this, I've found some good things that were very flattering.

If you like them on other women, that's a bit of a tip off right there!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2006)

I love the look of capris. Maybe it's because I like my legs. I have long legs and capris just hit them right.

These aren't capris but are cropped pants:

http://ullapopken.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_61604

I'm 5'8 and they hit me right above the ankle. Plus they look like bloomers and are too cute for words.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 20, 2006)

I love gauchos - they show off my best ASSet. (tee hee) They're cute and quite comfy. I have some in matte jersey and cotton. I especially love the cotton because it allows my skin to 'breathe' and I don't end up super sweaty at the end of a hot summer day. Capris are a bit more difficult as I'm only 5'2 so finding a pair that don't stop at the widest part of my calf (which is quite unflattering) can be difficult. I wear gauchos and capris year round too. In the fall/winter, I'll wear them with sexy knee high boots or a lovely round toe pump. Spring/summer I'll do an espadrille or wedge...if I'm feeling flirty I'll opt for a peep toe shoe. 

With gauchos and capris, your options are limitless - they can be dressed up or down and look cute to boot!


----------



## moonvine (Apr 20, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I love the look of capris. Maybe it's because I like my legs. I have long legs and capris just hit them right.
> 
> These aren't capris but are cropped pants:
> 
> ...




OMG those are cute! I want some! I'm 5'4" and they would be like regular pants for me I am sure! Back ordered in my size and almost every other, though.


----------



## JubilantJasmine (Apr 20, 2006)

Y'all should consider buying your capris from Online Wholesale Clothing Vendors. I get such great deals on my plus size pants there. The following is the only guide you'll need: "Online Wholesale Clothing Vendors" on Associated Content at 


Happy Shopping!:smitten:

*[size=-1]edited by moderator: link to spam removed*_[/size]_


----------



## mossystate (Apr 20, 2006)

I am so ticked off how difficult it is to find natural fiber LONG pants!! I like capris, but for the most part I want normal pants.i would only wear gauchos around the house..not a fan of the way the ones I have seen look.
I have a similar problem finding long sleeved shirts in linen and nice cottons...sigh.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 20, 2006)

These types of shorter pants are great if you are traveling in Europe. Since European women (in some parts of Europe) don't often wear shorts, a sure way to mark yourself as an outsider is to wear them. But if you'll be doing a lot of walking and its hot and you're tired of wearing skirts all the time, crop styles are a nice alternative. When I go to Eastern Europe, I just pack crops and skirts and some shirts- I don't even bother with shorts, but I will take a pair of long pants in case there's a cold snap.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 20, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just bought a pair of gauchos. I thought they were cute. Plus they were on sale so that made them even cuter. However, I don't know what is the right type of shoe to wear with them. I've seen woman wearing sexy up-to-the-knee-boots with them which I thought was hot. But I have a hard time with boots because my calves are so big. Besides, boot season is over anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what shoes would look good with gauchos?



I think that espadrilles look great with gauchos - especially if the gauchos fall to your knee or slightly above it, and are wider at the hem (almost like a skirt). Flirty & very, very cute!


----------



## jamie (Apr 20, 2006)

I would wear them, but I can't find them large enough in the right fabric for me. I don't like the knit kind, I would want them linen or twill, and I have trouble finding them big enough to fit my hips and thighs. I guess I should think of how they would make my thighs look too.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 25, 2006)

I love my capri's! Even though I am 5'4 and most of them hit me mid shin I still love them. I can't tell you the last time I wore shorts. They just end up bunching up and the next thing you know the bottom inside of my shorts are up to my crotch! I also like flood pants..they are kinda like wide legged pants but capri length. I don't want to wear pants all summer so if I look alittle unfashionable in capri's at least I am comfortable. 

I also do own two pairs of gaucho's. I only wear them with heels. I look kinda funny in flats wearing them.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's the thing. I know I'm short and that stacy and clinton say that capris will only make me look shorter, but i suppose it's a case of: i'm fat, dressing won't change that, and i'm short too, so why try changing that with pants. if i could, i would, but stacy and clinton, you don't have to walk to work in the philly summer.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 25, 2006)

Jes - agreed! I'm short just like you too. At 5'2, I've not grown in forever, but capris and gauchos are comfy and cute to me. And it doesn't help that Chicago is ridiculously hot in the summer. The crowds of people on subways and buses is just a mess...it's not even mid June and it's starting already. My commute usually takes me 20 minutes, took me an hour and a half yesterday because train after train was so packed...it was a good thing I did have on capris. Though today it's in the 40's.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 25, 2006)

I love capris (haven't been brave enough to try gauchos since I was, oh, about 12 years old). Even though I'm short (just over 5'2"), and round, I think they're comfortable and look cute. Sometimes. Sometimes they just hit me in the wrong place (think highwaters) and look stupid.

I just got some cute white ones from The Gap that I can't wait for it to warm up enough to wear. I tend not to like the stretch jeans ones so much as the khaki or a fun pattern or something. I saw some cute ones in the Silhouettes catalog that I'm still pondering.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 11, 2006)

So I have to tell you a funny story - I was putzing around in Fashion Bug yesterday, and saw some really cute denim capris. 
Fashion Bug has more capris than a dog has ticks at the moment, so I thought, what the hell...let's give it a whirl. 
Find my size, incidentally, found a really cute brown johnny collar shirt to go with, and a couple of other things...
Go home, try on clothes - I rarely try anything on in stores - I hate getting undressed and redressed over and over...
The WORST!!!!! They're cut for girls who like having plumbers bum. The front is under my boobs, the back is about an inch above...and before you think it - NO, I did not have them on backwards. 
They had ties at the calf, which were not tight, but when I sat down, got tight, and then stuck, and looked blousy. Not good. 
I hemmed and hawed, and decided that any article of clothing that I had to take that long to decide about was a no.

So I took them back and got a pleasant refund, which I took to Michaels and spent on silk flowers. LOL

All you ladies who love the capri look - work it girls.
I'm gonna take a raincheck.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 11, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Love 'em?
> Hate 'em?
> What kind of shoes do you wear with them?
> What's the most flattering length?
> ...



I used to really love those Gaucho cookies made by Burry's in the NY area - 2 delightful mini-oatmeal cookies, sandwiching a creamy peanut buttah filling. :eat2:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 11, 2006)

*I love capris, but won't touch gauchos with a ten foot pole.

I wear mine with black or bone dress flats. I love the look of heels, but have hardest time walking in them. At work though, it is blue jeans and steel toe boots.  *


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 11, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Love 'em?
> Hate 'em?
> What kind of shoes do you wear with them?
> What's the most flattering length?
> ...



I look like crap in them. Even if I'm smaller by a lot than some of the women who look good in them, they always seem to make me look extra short and squat, and I sure don't need help there! LOL

Used to wear gauchos in the 70s as a kid, though, when I sure didn't care. I thought I looked adorable just because I was wearing something everyone else was wearing.

I have a lot more fashion sense than my body allows me to express. [Anyone else feel that way?] I'm also very conscious of the judgment a fat person gets, and the need to be more pulled together than the average skinny person in order to make a good impression. It's one reason I rarely wear jeans and never wear shorts in public. If it's warm, I'd choose a cotton skirt, first, just because it's more flattering on me.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 11, 2006)

Capris, crops, gauchos....love them all. Have at least 2 of each if not more. Mostly denim ones, but have a few in colors. I wear either flip flops, sandals, dress sandals or a low cut tennis shoe depending on where I'm going or what I will be doing.


----------



## BBHCgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Im really not for the capris. Not that i dont love my body but there are somethings that arent flattering to someone figure, of any size. not to say that people cant wear what they want... but im a fashion police on myself before leaving the house. Colors need to match, angles need to be right, and have emphasis on the right spots on my body. I think gauchos are ok since they creat more of a flare at the bottom. which takes away the "humpty dumpty" look that ashley so hilariously said. I dont own a pair of either. Im pretty much pants and maybe someday skirts kinda girl


----------



## wtchmel (Jun 12, 2006)

I like the look of capris and gauchos on others, but not on me. Never have. I have always(regardless of size) had the pear type shape with the big ankle thing going(no taper to the ankle area, the calf just goes straight down)so, i have never worn them. Crop tops, no. Being tall, i feel that I already struggle with most tops being to short, not going to do the crop top thing.(or is crops another word for capris?). LOL.


----------



## Red (Jun 12, 2006)

make me look awful, 'humpty dumpty' would be putting it lightly. Every summer...like a fool...I think, hmmmm maybe?


I try them on, I look like crap..so I always resort back to Gauchos in the heat. Yes I feel like a clown, but for work they are perfect. Loose, flowing, smart (in black) and most importantly cooooooool. 

If you have never tried them, grab a cheap pair, skip around the house in them. You will be suprised, they take a bit of getting used to but you wont look back! 

Three cheers for breezy trousers!!


oooh...I got my faves from Torrid!


----------



## OpalBBW (Jun 13, 2006)

I own 4 pair of gauchos, I don't know how many pair of capri's, and a lovely pair of bermuda shorts that are very comfortable. Those are my summer clothes. The reason for this, is because I don't like the lumpy thighs that I have, and they allow me to be cool and chic without having to be lumpy!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2006)

I just wish there were more choices!!!I am SICK of opening catalogs and seeing...capris..capris...capris...and then the tapered leg pants...!!!!!

Oh look...the fat lady looks like an ice cream cone...GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 14, 2006)

ok, ladies, i'm feel insecure. what are gauchos?

i love the IDEA of capris, et al, but every pair i've ever tried looks ridiculous and frumpy on me. I guess I've only tried LB versions in denim. They're always too long on me. I've got short legs and a long torso. So I go with skirts in the summer!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> ok, ladies, i'm feel insecure. what are gauchos?



see here



mossystate said:


> I just wish there were more choices!!!I am SICK of opening catalogs and seeing...capris..capris...capris...and then the tapered leg pants...!!!!!
> 
> Oh look...the fat lady looks like an ice cream cone...GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


_
<nods head sagely>_ I know EXACTLY what you mean.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 14, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> So I have to tell you a funny story - I was putzing around in Fashion Bug yesterday, and saw some really cute denim capris.
> Fashion Bug has more capris than a dog has ticks at the moment, so I thought, what the hell...let's give it a whirl.
> Find my size, incidentally, found a really cute brown johnny collar shirt to go with, and a couple of other things...
> Go home, try on clothes - I rarely try anything on in stores - I hate getting undressed and redressed over and over...
> The WORST!!!!! They're cut for girls who like having plumbers bum. The front is under my boobs, the back is about an inch above...and before you think it - NO, I did not have them on backwards.



I don't know why all of a sudden it's considered chic to have your buttcrack hanging out, but I get really pissed at fat-girl-stores that subscribe to this particular mode of fashion. It's just...not...comfortable!!! I'm close to 6 feet tall, and lemme tell ya, sometimes even the pants that are considered 'tall' sometimes don't even fit right. It's irritating.

And while I'm on a rant, how ABOUT Fashion Bug? I went in there last month, wanting capris. I tried on 14 different pairs, ranging from a 22 - 26. Only two freakin pairs fit. Get this, the BEST fit - was the TWENTY TWO!!! The 26s, I couldn't even get above my thighs. WTF is up with that??


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 14, 2006)

gypsy said:


> WTF is up with that??


Let's just kill them.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 16, 2006)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I have a lot more fashion sense than my body allows me to express. [Anyone else feel that way?] I'm also very conscious of the judgment a fat person gets, and the need to be more pulled together than the average skinny person in order to make a good impression. It's one reason I rarely wear jeans and never wear shorts in public. If it's warm, I'd choose a cotton skirt, first, just because it's more flattering on me.



I love jeans (and shorts in summer), and only wear skirts if I have to (at work, going somewhere formal, etc). I could care less who judges me for it - I'm comfortable and that's what matters.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 16, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I love jeans (and shorts in summer), and only wear skirts if I have to (at work, going somewhere formal, etc). I could care less who judges me for it - I'm comfortable and that's what matters.



Exactly. I wear what's comfy, and within that, I try to be "appropriate".  
I'm far beyond giving a flying fart about what others think of how "fashionable" I am.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 16, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I love jeans (and shorts in summer), and only wear skirts if I have to (at work, going somewhere formal, etc). I could care less who judges me for it - I'm comfortable and that's what matters.



Oh, I'm always comfortable. I refuse to wear clothing that isn't. I simply refuse to be a slave to fashion that isn't flattering while I'm presenting a good image. And, if I'm tugging at it or feel awkward in a piece, then I'm not presenting a positive image at those moments.

The judgment I'm talking about isn't based on whether or not I'm wearing something someone thinks I shouldn't because of my weight [ex. sleeveless top]. It's about how people automatically view fat people as "fat and sloppy" or "fat and smelly", and I'm into busting those myths. If black pants are my uniform, for example, rather than jeans, then I feel ready for nearly any situation life may throw out me each day without the discomfort of feeling inappropriate or underdressed.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 16, 2006)

Sweetie - if you and I walked down Seventh Avenue wearing Prada and Christian Laboutin heels with Birkin bags full of hundred dollar bills, and one of those little furry dog things, some people would still think we were sloppy and smelly - because we're not size 0's.

I think we're all saying the same things here, that for each of us, as individuals, we wear what makes us feel good and comfortable.

I don't know why bigger women have to be more pulled together than any other woman in order to not be "sloppy and smelly". 
If you're unkempt and wearing ragged filthy clothes, haven't had a bath or washed your hair; the shoe fits no matter what size you are.


----------



## Esme (Jun 16, 2006)

I love capris, and to me, at 5'1", crop pants are just regular pants I don't need to alter, but gauchos.......... *shudder* I'm jealous of women who can wear them. I think they look wonderful on so many people, however, I'm not one of them. I feel like I'm wearing clown pants whenever I try them on. 

I prefer capris to shorts if I'm going somewhere. They just feel dressier to me. I'm also picky about the fabric. I just can't make myself wear the patterned capris that look so cute on others. I'll happily wear solids, but my big fashion risk (at least for capris) this year was stripes. Turquoise stripes. I've gotten positive feedback on them, but the jury's still out.


----------

